

First Man To Wear A Sanitary Napkin Has An Epic Story To Tell  - aerohit
http://www.scoopwhoop.com/story.aspx?menuid=1&contentid=53#sthash.asowLVoW.3TpK4N0c.dpbs

======
benbruscella
Don't let the title or site put you off.

[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V4_MeS6SOwk](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V4_MeS6SOwk)

